
Show HN: Simple web app to help my daughter with her math - vnglst
https://tafels.app
======
vnglst
Made with Svelte/Sapper, source code:
[https://github.com/vnglst/tafels.app](https://github.com/vnglst/tafels.app)

------
prithsr
This is nice!

